# Staffpad Update Showing Errors When Reading Previous Version Scores



## ssnowe (Dec 27, 2021)

Just updated to newest version of Staffpad and am seeing some “… unable to read v2 file format…” error messages when reading some previous version Staffpad scores. Apparently they changed the score file format for the newest version to accommodate audio files. Also seeing crashes in some scores that worked perfectly in last version. If you haven’t updated yet consider holding off until this gets sorted out.


----------



## Kanter (Dec 27, 2021)

anybody know how to roll back to pre-3.5 on windows? thanks. I am totally stuck with everything on both surfaces, only the desktop version that refused to update to 3.5 remains functional with onedrive.


----------

